# Mf 1020



## Marcellin (Jun 9, 2011)

Does anyone know were I can find owners, service and parts manuals for my Massey Ferguson MF 1020 tractor?
Either hard copy or PDF.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome! Go to the classified section of this site and you will find a link to maneules


----------



## Marcellin (Jun 9, 2011)

*Mf1020*

Thank you, will check it out!


----------



## Hugh_M (Dec 15, 2015)

The owner of a combine told me that after cleaning out the cooling system on a MF 1020 (it had to be done with muriatic acid since the owner hadn't done it for 19 years) I should check the thermostat for junk that can get stuck in it causing it not to open or close properly. I have no idea. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------

